# Andrews golf school



## JPH (Nov 15, 2012)

My gf and I fancied having a go at golf so booked a 5 day course of lessons with the Andrews school of golf at Seddlescombe golf club near Battle in Sussex . *We both bought ourselves a pair of golf shoes and a glove , allthough they provide everything needed including shoes we felt like we would like our own *. *We had only played pitch and putt and had *a go at the *driving range before and were * a little nervous but dead keen to get a few pointers and maybe play on their course as well . We were to stay onsite at the club with breakfast included , they offer 2 day as well as 3 and 5 day courses and offer beginner , intermediate or advanced options , a no *brainier for us , we booked the 5 *day beginners course . We were to have lessons every morning from 9 am until about 1pm with the rest of the day to do as we liked with free use of their courses( 18 hole and 9 hole par three) *and driving range and other practice facilities such as six putting greens in excellent condition , they rotate the use of them with four being in use at any one time and each one having 9 holes . There is also a practice hole with bunkers and the range had covered bays as well as uncovered and the choice of grass or mats with even *a fairway style bunker to hit down the range from . We arrived the evening before our first lesson and went to the clubhouse to book in ,the staff were very helpful and friendly and we felt relaxed and comfortable straight away , our accommodation was in a separate block from the clubhouse but only across the car park and with a putting green outside the entrance and a view over the first and tenth tees from the balcony of our very nicely furnished cottage style room with satellite television and tea and coffee *making facilities with tea and coffee and a few biscuits provided . a very nice and comfy double bed is worth mentioning as are the golf *magazines that were left on the coffee table to read .*
* * * *First thing in the morning up to the clubhouse to have breakfast ( very nicely cooked with good quality ingredients) and then to meet our pro Tim and make a start , after picking up some clubs *( full set of Callaway razr x's for me and Callaway Solaires for the gf) we headed off to the range and demonstrated our dodgy swings with seven irons , Tim showed us how to grip and stand properly and a half swing and full swing etc *and we hit lots of balls . I spent the afternoon going round and round the par three course which had some nice holes even a couple of longish ones at 170 Yards . The next day we did lots of work in the video room filming our swings etc etc . *Over the five days we covered all aspects of the game including bunker play and putting , even did small sessions on the rules and etiquette , equipment etc and lots of video sessions , as we had unlimited range ball access it was good in the afternoon to practice what we had learned in the morning as well as piling round the par three course again and again and yet again lol . On the last day we had a playing lesson on the full course with our pro and it was great to get out on a proper course as it were . We were presented with folders with stills from our video sessions and notes on what drills we should do and advice on what we should try to work on . *I should mention that all the meals and wine we had were of high standard . All in all we both enjoyed ourselves and learned an awful lot over a very actioned *packed five days .

JPH*


----------



## Curls (Nov 16, 2012)

Great write up , thanks JPH, something to keep in mind if any of my buddies decide to pick up golf once they realise they are (already) too old for football, basketball etc!


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 16, 2012)

sounds like a good 5 days were had :clap:


----------



## JPH (Nov 16, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			sounds like a good 5 days were had :clap:
		
Click to expand...


It's fair to say I loved it


----------



## Iaing (Nov 16, 2012)

If it's not an impertinent question, how much did it set you back?


----------



## JPH (Nov 18, 2012)

650 quid


----------



## JPH (Nov 18, 2012)

Each


----------

